# Telegraph article on new EU testing requirements for IVF couples



## mrsotter (Oct 6, 2009)

Just saw this and thought I would post to share it.

We are not at IVF yet, but this sounds like additional stress for anyone who might have to undergo it.

cheers,

Sara

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/6583895/IVF-couples-face-disease-tests-before-each-cycle.html


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

This is ridiculous, I suppose we are to cover the costs for these screening tests also?! Good luck to em i say but i bet the GUM clinics get a few more visits if this is brought into practise to save costs!


----------



## Leaf (May 21, 2007)

Hi,

Those having treatment in Spain have to renew their tests every 6 months, which is a bit annoying. I keep trying to fit 2 treatment cycles into 6 months but so far we've had to have these tests 3 times - I'm sure the local lab must think DH and I are sex workers. Luckily I have an understanding GP who lets us do it on the NHS, and the local hospital is 5 minutes away so it could be worse.

Leaf


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Like leaf i have been to Spain for treatment and had them done 6 monthly, in the UK I think my clinics have done them every year.  My GP does most of them for me, but if not I suppose coulples can attend the local GU clinic
L x


----------

